# Software for track layout



## viperfred (Feb 19, 2008)

What are the options for track layout software?

Best product
Most cost effective
Most user friendly

I want to build an indoor layout in a 22' x 13' space.  Multi-level bench type layout.  Any ideas are appreciated.

I have a lot of LGB track and many LGB trains and sets so no limit to consider in this area.

Thanks
Fred


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred 

You need to say what your specific use is. 

For example ... I had heard in these forums many folks say that RRTrack was "best" and after a bit of research I purchased a copy. Its strength is in working with sectional track to give a complete track list... its weakness is an extensive and steep learning curve to master its complexity as it is not intuitive. 

Unfortunately, I use all flex track and do not really care about a list of track required. What I want is an accurate tool for drawing as built railroads or proposed railroads so that the plan can be published. It is also helpful to have something for doodling though I have as yet to see anything even close to the elegant simplicity of the back of the notepad Armstrong squares method for that activity. The Armstrong method is what I call intuitive! 

Perhaps RRTrack is "best" for you but some detail on what your desire is would help in the evaluation. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred

Don't know that you want to get this far into it but take a look at *Templot*, Doug don't know if you've ever taken a look at this program but sounds like it would do just about exactly what you want.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I have looked at Templot ... but is it not closer to a switchbuilders program than a layout designers tool? 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Try TrackLayer and TrainPlayer. Versions for Mac and Windows are available, as are free demos. (I am not associated with the company, just use their software.) 

http://www.trainplayer.com/index.html 

TrainPlayer allows you to run trains on layout plans you create or download, Tracklayer allows you to create your own layouts.


----------



## viperfred (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks all, 

I have an old version windows 98 I think of RRT and found it to be less thee user friendly. Need to find mu old note book and fire it up. 

As for what I want to do? Make a new layout using LGB track sections no flex track being used. 

I have a layout 7' x 13' which is on the floor at home. I am giving this space back to my wife and moving the layout to a larger space at my office which is 22' x 13 '. I am thinking of a layout 22' long shaped in a U with the two ends 7' X 8' + 1' window sill (18' long) and the center 10' x 6' + 1' window sill. The outer edges of the U will be along the rooms wall. 

The present layout consist of three ovals with sidings on the interior of the ovals. Very busy and the siding are not controlled by now. They only are used for engine/car storage. 

Just started with MTS about 3 years ago. So I am thinking of moving the layout and streatching it along the new room length and moving the sidings to the ends of the layout on the wings 7'x 8'+1'. From most of the layout photos I have seen the center of each area needs to be open so have access to the edge running along the wall. 

So before I start buying wood I wanted to settle on a layout. 

Thanks again for the info provided all comments are useful.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

If you have Microsoft Visio and are comfortable with it, you can try my Visio stencil for LGB track.

It's free. You can find it at http://www.StansTrains.com/Software.htm


----------



## viperfred (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Stan, 

Thanks that sounds like a good tool for what I am doing. 

I think visio is on one of the computers at my office.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I did this up in RR Track Version 4 in a couple hours yesterday for a friend who is redoing his railroad.  The plan allows three trains (four with "leap-frog") to run in various combinations of patterns.  The owner wanted to use the old area (right side), and incorporate a new area to the left for a water feature.  Area on the right has an incline (~2.5%) and will allow for a mining/logging spur in the center of the loop. Owner specified minimum 8 foot diameter so I just used AristoCraft 8 and 10 foot curves and LGB 1600-series turnouts and knew I would meet his request.  I was even able to work in his "nice to have" features, including a wye to turn trains.  The layout retains the central part of the yard for the dog's enjoyment

All track pieces are specified and the program even lists the cost to build (though the $$$ is no longer current).


----------



## viperfred (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks Very nice.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

CADrail is pretty dang sweet.... 
http://www.sandiasoftware.com/ 

-Ray


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In RRT, you can change the LGB and Aristo track prices in the text file. 

Be sure to make a copy of these files before changing them. 

C:\Program Files\RR-Track v4\aristo.ini 
C:\Program Files\RR-Track v4\lgb.ini


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 02/24/2008 5:28 AM
In RRT, you can change the LGB and Aristo track prices in the text file. 

Be sure to make a copy of these files before changing them. 

C:\Program Files\RR-Track v4\aristo.ini 
C:\Program Files\RR-Track v4\lgb.ini

I tried that Dan but the edited price doesn't show up in either the Item List or the "Properties" box for the particular track section when I right-click it.  RR-Track says you have to edit the price in the Cost tab which is under the Properties window for each piece of track..  When I do it that way the new price shows up from that point forward.  Another problem that I have written to RR-Track about is that Aristo changed a lot of their P/N's also.  Would be nice to be able to edit the P/Ns as well as costs.

Al


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

RRTrack isn't to bad.  I purchased it a few years ago but the company needs to update their library of track and ensure that all available track is on the list.  I won't go into what isn't but there are some missing.   I still use it to plan layouts for our club.  I even used it to plan the layout for the live steam raised layout, the problem is they didn' have AMS or Sunset Vally track so I used Aristo.  Overall it's not a bad program and it's easy to learn.


----------

